# [RISOLTO] (XORG) Problemi tastiera ACER ASPIRE ONE

## telebabbo

Salve, vi posto la sezione di xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "keyboard0"

Driver "Keyboard"    

Option "XkbModel" "acer_laptop"

Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

Ora, i tasti che non assolvono al loro dovere (e la loro attuale funzione) sono:

- AltGr funziona da INVIO

- PagSu funziona da  / + Home

- PagGiu funzioona da PagGiu + Tasto menu contestuale

Suggerimenti?

Grazie!Last edited by telebabbo on Fri Jul 15, 2011 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

se provi a togliere lo xorg.conf cosa va?

----------

## armaoin

Segui il suggerimento di ago. Puoi anche provare a cambiare il modello della tastiera in pc105 e vedere che succede.

----------

## telebabbo

ho provato sia a rimuovere xorg.conf, sia a settare xkbmodel su "pc105", ma non va...

----------

## armaoin

Hai abilitato l'event interface nel kernel?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml qui spiega come configurare X.

Facendo partire l'ambiente grafico senza file di configurazione potresti ritrovarti con una tastiera con il layout americano; sul mio portatile non ho xorg.conf ma ho creato il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf con il seguente contenuto per avere il layout italiano:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "it"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Devi controllare che la varibile INPUT_DEVICES contenga il driver evdev e di avere abilitato l'interfaccia nel kernel.

----------

## ago

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> sul mio portatile non ho xorg.conf ma ho creato il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf con il seguente contenuto per avere il layout italiano:

 

Se hai un DE dovresti configurarlo da li. Usare i file di conf solo nei casi di WM minimali.

----------

## armaoin

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *armaoin wrote:*   sul mio portatile non ho xorg.conf ma ho creato il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf con il seguente contenuto per avere il layout italiano: 
> 
> Se hai un DE dovresti configurarlo da li. Usare i file di conf solo nei casi di WM minimali.

 

Lo avevo fatto quando usavo openbox ma mi è rimasto anche ora che uso un DE. Lo vado a cancellare ...

----------

## telebabbo

Ho risolto seguendo il cosniglio di armaoin:

```
Section "InputClass"

Identifier "keyboard0"

Driver "evdev"

Option "XkbLayout" "it"

MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Grazie mille!

----------

## ago

in generale com ho detto a lui andrebbe rimosso  :Wink: 

----------

## armaoin

E' stano cmq che non ti funzioni senza file di configurazione. Dovresti provare come dice ago a far partire il tutto senza alcun file di config e settare il layout della tastiera direttamente dal desktop environment.

----------

## telebabbo

 *ago wrote:*   

> in generale com ho detto a lui andrebbe rimosso

 

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> E' stano cmq che non ti funzioni senza file di configurazione. Dovresti provare come dice ago a far partire il tutto senza alcun file di config e settare il layout della tastiera direttamente dal desktop environment.

 

Rimuovere il file di configurazione e delegare tutto al Desktop Environment è senza dubbio la soluzione migliore, specie per chi come me non ha ancora molta familiarità con Xorg, il problema è che come DE uso LXDE sul quale non è implementato un "Keyboard Preference" tale da gestire impostazioni del genere!

----------

